# ISO TTC Buddy



## Pinkee

I'm just a gal looking for a gal to symptom spot, curse the gods, laugh at our significant other.

Currently 7dpo, doesn't matter where you are at though in your cycle sometimes my cds get up to 60 before I see an AF currently this is actually a cd59 for me.


-must like dogs


----------



## Tinkerbell92

Hi! Ill buddy with you! 
Im 5dpo and driving myself crazy! 
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Jules8

Hi! I'm currently CD1 on my first medicated(femara) cycle TTC #2. I have PCOS so I know how the super long cycles go. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkee

Hey ladies after a 66 day cycle I finally got AF! CD2 now, going to start Clomid tomorrow. 
@ Jules - is femara like clomid where you take it during af?


----------



## Jules8

Sorry af got you. :( 

Have you taken clomid in previous cycles?

I think femara and clomid work a bit the same...not super sure though. Femara works by suppressing estrogen levels, which results in the brain and pituitary gland increasing the output of FSH. I take it CD3-7. Today was my first dose. Yay!!


----------



## Pinkee

Jules8 said:


> Sorry af got you. :(
> 
> Have you taken clomid in previous cycles?
> 
> I think femara and clomid work a bit the same...not super sure though. Femara works by suppressing estrogen levels, which results in the brain and pituitary gland increasing the output of FSH. I take it CD3-7. Today was my first dose. Yay!!


OMG it's the same thing!
Today will be my first dose too!

I have taken it before , it was how I conceived my daughter :happydance:


----------



## Jules8

Woohoo! I took Femara once before too. I got pregnant with my daughter the first cycle I took it. :)

Its a little different this time due to going through my OB rather than a fertility clinic so Im nervous. Last time I took metformin for a few months prior, had a monitored cycle, and was on a higher dose. OPKs worked that cycle so I thought I would try a few cycles on our own to help it feel a little less clinical.


----------



## Pinkee

that's awesome. I'm also just seeing an ob gyn, no re or fertility clinic. FX it works first cycle for you again!


----------



## Jules8

You too! 
Any side effects? Ive been so hot! Lol


----------



## Pinkee

Jules8 said:


> You too!
> Any side effects? Ive been so hot! Lol

I have a bit of a headache but no hot flashes. About to take my 2nd days dose


----------



## Jules8

I've had a bit of a headache too. It's hard to tell if it's the med or just sinus issues as the weather is changing here.


----------



## Pinkee

I felt like it was right side sinus, but it's gone now. I'm a little pissy here and there but other that that still no hot flashes - no cramping. I actually feel kinda glowy but I'm pretty excited to ttc right now.


----------



## Pinkee

ok I'll say a little pissy here and there is an understatement I'm going to try and stay off of facebook omg I just lost my temper on some lady.


----------



## Jules8

Lmao. Hormones! I was on the brink of tears all morning for no reason. Lol I feel great otherwise though! I took my last pill and af is gone so Im getting really excited!


----------



## Pinkee

I've been a walking argument all day. I took tonight's and then I just have tomorrow's dose.

Woooooo I don't know how I'm going to get through this, hopefully it's not like going to get any worse I'm pretty moody.
But that's the only complaint I have. No cramps or spotting, af was gone yesterday.


----------



## happygolucky3

Hey ladies, I'd love some pals in the process!! This is our first month TTC. I felt ready a few months ago, but i was waiting until husband was ready also. When he said 2 weeks ago he felt ready, I thought I was dreaming!!

I've been doing Ovulation kits and got a positive yesterday, on 10/18, we BD 10-15, 10-17, and hoping to tonight if we aren't too tired after work :) :). Im hoping that we get pregnant but trying not to get too crazy about it in case it takes a while. I'm 28, almost 29, and he is 27. I love the thought of supporting some other ladies and hearing everyone's story. Baby dust to all...

ALso, used clomid about 2 years ago to get my period back after not having it for >4 months, have since had a routine 35/36 day cycle. Clomid was such a lifesaver for me.

P.S. Also likes dogs : )


----------



## Msharp11686

7dpo for me. We have been TTC since last June but haven't really questioned anything due to having four other children:2, 10, 12 and 14. We did have to use Clomid to get our last baby so I took my first round this month, and can tell you I have not ovulated like that, EVER! I am nursing my baby at nights, when I don't work so really do not think I was ovulating. Also used OPK for the first time this month. I didn't get to test until the next morning after the pain started on the 13th due to being at work, but that next morning Oct 14th it was positive and that afternoon it was also positive. I have been crampy, FULL of gas since 4DPO and peeing an increased amount. I am horrible at staying hydrated but somehow always have something to pee! I have been getting a little visual disturbances as well but nothing crazy like the other symtoms. HA often but chalked it up to working nights without caffeine. I have had no spotting. Has anyone else yet? I took a test 5dpo and of course it was negative but it was extra from last month and I couldn't help myself! Cant wait to hear about all your BFPs in a couple days?|!!!


----------



## Jules8

Good luck ladies! Fingers crossed you get some good news in the next few days.:dust:

I've been in a bit of a hormonal brain fog today. I feel good otherwise! I'm hoping my OPK's get here on Monday. AF just left yesterday so I'm thinking I have a bit til I actually O, but I'm going to get some dollar store ones to take over the weekend.


----------



## Pinkee

So Happy I think you are 2dpo and Msharp is 8dpo ?


TWW is the worst! I always test too early. Always.


I just started my opks, I assume I will be like last time we are ttc and O on day 18. So this week is just waiting to O and timing BD. We have 6 puppies so I'm at least occupied during the day why they run my life.

we have 9 in the house right now. I have three, and my female had her litter 4 weeks ago so we have little tiny land sharks :wacko:



I've off and on felt crampy I also read that intaking a good deal of water helps develop eggs and I am a crappy water drinker so wish me luck on this hydration challenge.


----------



## Jules8

Im impatient when it comes to testing too! The cheap ones make it so easy to feel like Im not wasting too much $$. Lol 

I started my OPKs on Friday. The second line is starting to turn pinker today at 11dpo...but still a bit ways from positive. Im thinking O will be next weekend. 

Im sure its super crazy with all those puppies! I love dogs, but we arent allowed to have any where we live now. :( I told my husband its the first thing were getting whenever we buy a house. Right now we have 2 cats.


----------



## Pinkee

mostly quick to be irritated.


----------



## happygolucky3

I have been moody too, Pinkie. 

Im ready for the days to be flying :) haha. :) Do you guys wait until 10 do or 12 dpo? I just know theres no way i can wait until i'm supposed to get my period. haha


----------



## Jules8

CD14 today for me. My OPK's are still pretty light so I'm not expecting to ovulate til ovulate til at least Sat. or Sun...possibly early next week. I'm not going to lie it would kind of be a cool story if I ovulate on Halloween. lol 

I def will be testing starting 1dpo .:haha: I know it won't show, but I want to get the full progression if possible.


----------



## Pinkee

Happy- I always start around 9dpo and POAS. It's terrible. 

Jules- same here, no darking of opks yet. I expect, if I do ovulate, it will be around cd17.


Moody and nervous, a lot of anxiety around me this week. I don't have actual cramping, just every now and then I get this weird sensation, it kind of feels like that burn you get when you do crunches only on my sides and back. I'm not used to it so IM really hoping my body is making eggs.


----------



## Jules8

I've been getting that here and there too. Mostly on my left side so I'm wondering that's the side I will hopefully ovulate on. 

Fingers crossed it happens soon for both of us!


----------



## Pinkee

lot of cramping last night, like a lot. even took to the forums and searched if it was normal, thought about taking Tylenol for it too. Low dull cramping from the sides like I had been doing crunches. Little emotional, anxiety. No positive opk yet. Tiniest bit of EWCM.


----------



## happygolucky3

ooo Pinkee sounds like you're a bout to ovulate. Boom baby! And Jules, I always get confused about pretty much any cramping. It's funny how when trying to conceive every cramp is much more interesting now : ) : )

thx for the feedback about what dpo you usually start. It's hard to figure out if I'm 7/8dpo but I'm considering today 7dpo and I'm (trying) to hold out and test on 11dpo - Halloween! 

Im going to a halloween party tonight and plan of sipping on apple juice in a red solo cup, hope nobody notices I'm not drinking haha. I also keep wanting to tell my mom that we are trying to a baby but I keep holding myself back. :) :) it's so hard. I've only told my two best friend we are trying. Does anyone tell their parents when their trying, or just after the BFP??

Hoping this month is all of our lucky months. Crossed fingers and dust to all <3


----------



## Jules8

Pinkee- It sounds like you may be getting close! :) 

Happy- When I got pregnant with my daughter I got a light positive at 9dpo on a cheapie..it was a squinter though. I got a clear line on 10dpo with a FRER so I always wonder if I would have seen it clear on a FRER 8-9dpo. A halloween bfp would be fun though! :) I told my husband it would be cool if I ovulated on halloween. lol 

I haven't told anyone except my 2 best friends too. Both of our parents are weird about us, they have a tendency to forget we're grown adults. I'm the youngest and only girl out of 3 kids, my husband is a spoiled only child. They feel like we should be making a ton of money and buying a house/car/etc. before having anymore kids. I mentioned something a few months back that we wanted 2 to my MIL. She made a face and said, well hopefully not anytime soon. I'm 30 and my husband is 36. We want one more and honestly, I really don't care what they think anymore. lol 

AFM- Negative OPK still at CD16. I'm kinda hoping I don't get a positive OPK til Sunday or Monday as my hubby already said he'll be asleep before I get home and he works til 2am tomorrow night so we probably won't get to dtd til Sunday.


----------



## happygolucky3

Pinkee - yay! Symptoms sound promising! 

Hey Jules, thanks for the feedback. It is so hard not to tell my whole family that I'm close to and friends that I'm still close to how excited we are trying. But yeah, I'm glad honestly at the end of the day that i've just told my two closest friends as to avoid lots of questions about where's baby from all sorts of people. haha.

OOOOHHH, and Jules ... hearing you got a positive at 9dpo makes me want to go buy tests right now. haha. That's awesome it came up so fast for your daughter! 

Also hoping you get your positive OPK so you can start BD this cycle! :)


----------



## Jules8

Happy- I've found that as I get older I'm becoming a much more private person. I want to be able to tell everyone and feel supported, however it's not always the case and I don't want to give anyone a chance to be negative about something we are really excited for. I also like to avoid the million questions since I'm not sure how things are going to go. 

When will you be testing?


----------



## happygolucky3

Just got my BFP this AM. I couldn't wait until tomorrow to test. 

Pic attached. I'm over the moon. I'm either 11dpo/12dpo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1271.JPG
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happygolucky3

PS Jules that makes total sense with being more private and guarded. I wear my heart on my sleeve but I've learned to scale back sometimes because I make myself so vulnerable. I Hope you ovulate on halloween so you can get that BFP soon. Baby dust to you and others reading!! <3


----------



## Jules8

Yay! Congrats! 

I got my positive OPK this evening so maybe well be bump buddies!


----------



## happygolucky3

Thanks Jules, and you go girl!! <3 Hoping this is your cycle and yes it would be fun to be expecting together!!


----------



## Pinkee

I totally abandoned ship LOLOL sorry ladies.


I did not get a positive OPK but AF FINALLLLLY showed up Congrats HAPPY

How are you Jules?


----------



## Jules8

pinkee- Sorry no positive OPK :( Fingers crossed that you have better luck next cycle. 

I'm good. No BFP on my first cycle so I'm now on cycle #2. It was confirmed that I did ovulate and my cycle was pretty manageable time wise so I was happy with that at least. I'm currently CD9 and just waiting out the time til I ovulate. We def. didn't bd enough last month so we're working on it this cycle.


----------



## Pinkee

Thats great news!


----------

